# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment poser une question ?

## foucartcallewaert

Je ne vois toujours pas bien comment poser une question !

Andr

----------


## f-leb

Bienvenue par ici,

Le plus difficile est parfois de trouver le bon forum, parfois dissimul dans une sous-sous-rubrique, et pas toujours visible depuis la page daccueil des forums... Google est ton ami.

Aprs cela, le bouton* [+ Ouvrir une nouvelle discussion]* en haut de page et en bas de page du forum souhait fait le boulot  :;):

----------


## MarcJinger

> Bienvenue par ici,
> 
> Le plus difficile est parfois de trouver le bon forum, parfois dissimul dans une sous-sous-rubrique, et pas toujours visible depuis la page daccueil des forums... Google est ton ami.
> 
> Aprs cela, le bouton* [+ Ouvrir une nouvelle discussion]* en haut de page et en bas de page du forum souhait fait le boulot



Bonjour,
Dsol mais non non, il n'y a pas de boutons, nulle part, pour ouvrir une discussion...
Ce qui est trs "ennuyeux" :-)
Marc

----------


## f-leb

Bonsoir,

Tu as pourtant dj ouvert 10 discussions d'aprs ton profil ::koi:: 


Tu ne vois pas ce bouton [+Ouvrir une nouvelle discussion] ?

----------


## MarcJinger

Oui oui, tout  fait j'y arrive quand mme ::mouarf:: , mais  bizarrement on ne voit pas ou difficilement en tout cas pas du tout systmatiquement ce bouton sur les pages de forum :  chaque fois je rame pour trouver une page qui l'affiche... Bon  savoir quand mme (ou alors c'est sur certains types de pages de forum, bref il y a peut-tre une amlioration possible)

----------


## dourouc05

::salut:: 

Certains forums sont ferms aux nouvelles discussions, comme https://www.developpez.net/forums/f9...ngages/python/. C'est effectivement une mauvaise ide pour l'accessibilit, l'intention est de forcer les utilisateurs  bien choisir leur sous-forum. 

( tout hasard, as-tu un problme de vue quelconque qui te forcerait  utiliser les logiciels d'accessibilit, de lecture audio, etc. ? Je n'ai vraiment aucune ide du comportement du forum avec eux, il y a peut-tre des choses  amliorer.)

----------


## MarcJinger

> ( tout hasard, as-tu un problme de vue quelconque qui te forcerait  utiliser les logiciels d'accessibilit, de lecture audio, etc. ? Je n'ai vraiment aucune ide du comportement du forum avec eux, il y a peut-tre des choses  amliorer.)


Non non,  l'inverse j'ai un degr d'acuit visuelle et une aptitude  interprter une symbolique complexe en situation de crise valide par l'Arme de l'Air  ::):  juste qu'en gnral ces boutons n'apparaissent pas. Ou alors je trane systmatiquement aux "mauvais endroits"  ::mouarf::

----------

